# Windows Firewall Exceptions Problem



## superatolm (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, I'm running Windows Vista SP2 and recently have had networking issues with the computer. I can't activate network discovery or file sharing on this machine.

I realized that when I turned off Windows Firewall, the issues disappeared. I turned the firewall back on and wanted to create an exception for file and printer sharing, but noticed that all of the standard check boxes (remote assistance, file and printer sharing, etc.) are no longer listed in my exceptions window! Is there a way to reinstall Windows Firewall or add the file and printer sharing from scratch? Any help would be appreciated!

Attached screenshot to get an idea of what I'm seeing.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

is file and printer sharing installed?


----------



## superatolm (Oct 19, 2011)

How would I be able to check that? At one point, I didn't have any problems with this. But after cleaning up a recent virus infestation and getting my Firewall back up, I can no longer network with it enabled.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

control panel/network and sharing center
left pane - click on manage network connections
open up your lan or wireless connection
you should see things like;
ms client
file and printer sharing
tcp/ip
and other stuff


----------



## superatolm (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey,

Yeah, I have all that listed. When I go into File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks, I have the option to install or uninstall. Properties is grayed out. If I click Install, it brings up client, service, or protocol. Do I need to do one of these?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

see in the right screen where is says "file sharing" yours is set to off. should be on as should printer, public and discovery


----------



## superatolm (Oct 19, 2011)

Right. When I set them to "on," nothing happens. If I turn off Windows Firewall, it all works. That's why I need to create an exception in Windows Firewall, and the fact that the standard "file sharing and printer sharing" checkbox is missing is the source of my problem, I think.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have a restore point you can go back to before this began?
Otherwise I would do a repair install of vista


----------

